# Feeding problems



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi
My son turned 6 months last week. We're having lots of problems feeding him with the bottle - he used to have 8oz per feed at set feeding times of 7am, 11am, 2 30pm, 6pm and then 4oz at his 11pm night feed however we're now lucky if he'll even take just 3oz. He seems to have lost all interest in feeding and clamps his mouth shut if he does open it he just wants to chew on the teat. We're using Dr Browns bottles with the size 3 teats. We did start weaning him last week with purees but because he isn't feeding that isn't going well as he needs to take the majority of his milk before we offer him the solids. As he chews on the teat we thought it might be teething but his gums seem fine and he hasn't got the red cheeks or overly dribbling so dont think that's the issue.  Im really worried as in an average day hes gone from around 36oz to 15oz max. Any suggestions of what's wrong and what i can do to get him feeding again? 
Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Elmore, he just sounds like he's ready to drop some of his milk and try some grub! Have you tried finger foods? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

We haven't no as he tends to shove things right back in his mouth so I'm scared of him gagging and felt safer just starting on purees. I'm concerned because shouldn't all of his goodness still be coming from his milk at the moment? X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sort of but if you think that in 3 months time he will probably be only having 2 bottles a day it's a big drop, sometimes babies just start phasing their milk out themselves, don't be too worried though if he's hungry he will take his milk, he's also at a stage where he wants to explore things with his mouth which unfortunately included his teat!!! Plus he's more aware of what's going on around him 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I would suggest offering bits of finger foods though like rice cakes that dissolve in the mouth and see how he gets on, obviously you will be watching him anyway so will see if he's putting too much in 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks nic. I didn't realise how stressful this whole feeding thing was as hes always been such a little guzzler who loves his milk before! I will persevere- what is the minimum he should be drinking in a 24 hour period? Hes 24 weeks and weighs just under 20lb.
Thanks xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Well he should be having about 30oz but like I say it won't do him any harm if he's having wet nappies and I'm assuming he drinks some water or juice too??

It may just be a phase and it may pick up again, 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

No he doesn't have water or juice - he wont take either and was only ever interested in his milk. At his 7am feed he had 3oz of milk, he refused any at all at his 11am feed (but did have about 3 spoons of mashed banana mixed with milk, and at his feed just now hes only had 2oz of milk). I'm getting really worried now as this has been going on for about for a week :-( x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Is he still having wet nappies? It may be worth tring water or juice again as he is going to need to drink something when his milk is being reduced

Nic
Xx


----------

